# Texas Alligator Gar 8-Ft. 2-In. 300+ LBS.  Not Weighed on Certified Scales, June 2012



## BornToHuntAndFish

Whoa, the size of giant alligator gar is mind blowing, especially with bow fishing gear. 

Anyone have any experiences with gator gar you want to post & tell us about cause lots of us would like to hear more about 'em??? 

See web links for more details & photos.



http://www.outdoorpressroom.com/out...nd-gator-gar-falls-to-arrow-fillet-knife.html 

300-pound 'gator gar falls to arrow, fillet knife 

June 17, 2012 

"Texas bow angler Brent Crawford arrowed what *might of been the new state record alligator gar* near his Lake Corpus Christi home last week, but he didn't bother to have the *8-foot, 2-inch, 300-plus pound fish* certified before he worked it over with a fillet knife." 









http://www.caller.com/news/2012/jun/16/gar-gantuan-feat-at-lake-corpus-christi/ 

Gar-gantuan feat at Lake Corpus Christi

June 16, 2012 


"But *their scale's 300-pound capacity was inadequate*. The *fish measured 8 feet 2 inches*. And it bottomed out the scale in resounding fashion."

"The actual weight, which was more than a few stones greater than 300 pounds, will never be known."

"Crawford and Costlow filleted the fish, unaware the *Texas state bow fishing record for alligator gar is 290 pounds*. The *overall state record is 302 pounds*, caught in 1953 not far from Crawford's boyhood home on the Nueces River. It was eight inches shorter than Crawford's gar."








http://www.kiiitv.com/story/18633850/thats-a-big-fish 

Monster Catch 

May 27, 2012 







<script type='text/javascript' src='http://KIII.images.worldnow.com/interface/js/WNVideo.js?rnd=889188;hostDomain=www.kiiitv.com;playerWidth=630;playerHeight=355;isShowIcon=true;clipId=7333876;flvUri=;partnerclipid=;adTag=News;advertisingZone=;enableAds=true;landingPage=;islandingPageoverride=false;playerType=STANDARD_EMBEDDEDscript;controlsType=overlay'></script>



http://www.mikehanback.com/blog/index.cfm/2012/6/4/How-Deer-Hunters-Spend-Summer 

How Deer Hunters Spend Summer

 June 4, 2012 


"This photo was posted on FB by some guys via Huntdrop. Bowfishing for giant, prehistoric-looking gar! That’s gotta be a blast and intense."


----------



## ratlird

Until you have seen one of these things up close it's hard to put into perspective. About 10 years ago while crappie fishing at night in a crappie house (enclosed boat house) on Lake Whitney in Texas my wife and I experienced first hand what a prehistoric fish looked like. We had one between 6-7 foot, huge and scared up swim through the middle of the crappie house. Needless to say the fish quit biting and my wife was done fishing.


----------



## Chase4556

They do get big, and they are not nice looking. Any of them over 6 foot could really do some damage to someone.


----------



## Bhrama

I would crap my pants if I saw one of those go by while I was in the water.


----------



## sleeze

I know that Guy didnt pull in that thing with a hand wrap reel. Had to be some more bows involved. Ha


----------



## markland

That's a shame they did not have the gar officially weighed as it looks like a beast and would most definitly been in the record books for sure.
Love shooting big fish and gator gar is top's on the list for me.  Took me a long time to finally get 1 over 200# but south TX is where it's at for sure.
I have posted it before but mine was 7'6" and weighed 230#.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

ratlird said:


> Until you have seen one of these things up close it's hard to put into perspective. About 10 years ago while crappie fishing at night in a crappie house (enclosed boat house) on Lake Whitney in Texas my wife and I experienced first hand what a prehistoric fish looked like. We had one between 6-7 foot, huge and scared up swim through the middle of the crappie house. Needless to say the fish quit biting and my wife was done fishing.



Great hearing a scarey encounter with mega-heart-pounding excitement. Sure would be a blast seeing one swim by in real life for any of us. 





sleeze said:


> I know that Guy didnt pull in that thing with a hand wrap reel. Had to be some more bows involved. Ha



The article reported it took 2 hours to land it. 





markland said:


> That's a shame they did not have the gar officially weighed as it looks like a beast and would most definitly been in the record books for sure.
> Love shooting big fish and gator gar is top's on the list for me.  Took me a long time to finally get 1 over 200# but south TX is where it's at for sure.
> I have posted it before but mine was 7'6" and weighed 230#.



Congrats on an outstanding accomplishment to be proud of with your monster gator gar. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Jake Allen

Amazing; you could make broadheads from those scales.


----------



## drycreekboy

wow these are some big ole gar i like catchin em in our creeks around here but they aint no where near that size most common is 2-4 ft long i put gloves on and jus grab em in the water when the creeks get lower or either hookin em and fightin with em...one of the ole timers had a pic of one that was around 6-6.5 feet


----------



## drycreekboy

could anybody post up some pics of a bow like what the guy in the pic on the first post is using cause that looks cheap to do haha i got a bow i could use


----------



## markland

I believe it's a old Bear Grizzly from what I can tell.  Does not take that much bow to do this, I shot mine and all my alligators with a 53# recurve and it did just find.


----------



## drycreekboy

i have a 50'' red bear bow is there any reel that i can get that i wouldnt have to screw anything into the wood cause its an older bow and i like antique stuff so i dont wont to mess with it too much


----------



## markland

Your only alternative other then drilling and installing inserts would be to use a Great Northern Gadget Adaptor and mount a retriever style reel on the side of the bow.  The adaptor just straps around the riser with rubber straps and has a plate that is threaded to mount standard sights to a bow and will work with that reel.  You can find them at many traditional supply places or from AMS Bowfishing.


----------



## drycreekboy

Ok thanks a lot man


----------

